# Question about feet



## CandiGirl (May 19, 2011)

The development of my pup's front feet have been bothering me for quite some time now. Is it normal for their feet to turn slightly outward? They do this when he is sitting, standing and walking. Also, do Shepherd feet tend to appear flatter than other breeds? I've had one other Shepherd before and I don't remember his feet being as flat as my new pups is, and my female is not a good comparison as she is a mixed breed Shepherd and ended up with the Ridgeback feet. I am aware of canine carpal hyperextension and his feet are not as extreme as the pictures I've come across on the internet.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Take a picture and post it if you can. It would be a lot easier to tell exactly what you are talking about.


----------



## CandiGirl (May 19, 2011)

I will try to do that soon  He's not know for sitting still for very long


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Toeing out is very normal and not usually an issue. A lot of GSDs have fairly flat feet and is very common in the showline dogs.


----------



## CandiGirl (May 19, 2011)

Thank you, that has put my mind at ease. I was worried that he wasn't developing properly, I've had the worst luck medically with all my dogs up til now. My last shep was hip dysplastic, had pannus and had to be put down when a tumor ruptured in his chest cavity and he bled out. My female shep mix has hip dysplasia and on and off digestive issues, and my siberian husky that I just recently had to put down in March had degenerative myelopathy. So I'm really hoping that there won't be any serious medical problems with my new one.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Do you mean something like this?


----------



## CandiGirl (May 19, 2011)

Donny's feet look very similar, his toes look longer to me. I call them his man hands, lol.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Something like that is normal. Something like this is a condition:








Jax sometimes spreads his toes as well, he can even walk on snow with his oven mits!  ...someone told me I should tape them if I want to show him, which I found to be somewhat overly obsessive... I took him to a handler, he said it's fine.


----------



## CandiGirl (May 19, 2011)

Yeah Donny's feet are nothing like that.


----------

